# [b]NTC3/TC3 Diff Case Breaking[The Fix][/b]



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

What Is The Fix For Ntc3 Or Tc3 Diff Cases To Stop How Easy They Break.is There A Stronger Aftermarket Case.what About A Brace.thanks Rod


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

What are you breaking on the diff case? 

Look online/ebay for aluminum TC3/NTC3/TC4 diff cases. Sometimes they are listed/described as blueprinted cases.

Found a link to an online store that has some (as an example). I have never used this site, so I cannot guarantee that they are reputable. (http://www.rdlogics.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?item=81381&type=store)

I have personally seen aluminum diffs cases and installed some of these cases on a NTC3 that I was helping someone to sell. I have never raced with them, but you may have an issue of breaking off screws in the aluminum case versus breaking/stripping the plastic case.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

IT'S CRACKING AT THE SCREW BOSSES.I TRIED THE RD LODGIGS ALUMINUM ONES AND THE BOSSES BOKE UNDER CORNERING


IndyRC_Racer said:


> What are you breaking on the diff case?
> 
> Look online/ebay for aluminum TC3/NTC3/TC4 diff cases. Sometimes they are listed/described as blueprinted cases.
> 
> ...


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

you gotta be cranking em to tight ice !!


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

briano_72 said:


> you gotta be cranking em to tight ice !!


TRIED THEM TIGHT AND ALITTLE LOOSE


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Iceman, When I raced Nitro a few years ago at Classic i made my own little like X brace, out of 3 little pieces of steel and some jb-weld 

Are you guys running foams or rubber?


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

me21 said:


> Iceman, When I raced Nitro a few years ago at Classic i made my own little like X brace, out of 3 little pieces of steel and some jb-weld
> 
> Are you guys running foams or rubber?


FOAMS.WE FOUND A WAY TO PUT A SCREW ALL THE WAY THROUGH THE DIFF CASE AND UP THROUGH THE SHOCK TOWER THEY ARE BULLET PROOF


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

What is breaking on the diff case? On the pastic cases, I put heli-coils in all the holes since the rebuilds wear out the threads quick. Don't use aluminum screws except for the 6 holes that couple the two halves. 

I have some TC3 aluminum diff cases(Not sure if they are Nitro), $25 shipped and they can be yours.


----------

